
PoC||GTFO 0x16 [pdf] - mountainplus
https://www.alchemistowl.org/pocorgtfo/pocorgtfo16.pdf
======
d33
I absolutely love the name.

Here's a Google Docs mirror, stripped down to 15MiB by removing hidden data:

[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DASC25AIlHPdzOYs2-eB3iVqfjN...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1DASC25AIlHPdzOYs2-eB3iVqfjNUItuz/view?usp=sharing)

@edit re: why would anyone remove the hidden data?

It makes sense when you mostly want to read the thing and/or put it on an
e-book reader. I'm not saying you HAVE to use this version, it's just that if
you don't plan to look at the hidden data at first, I'd download it.

~~~
DyslexicAtheist
I don't understand why you would remove the hidden data. I understand that
size is a concern for somebody who might just be interested in reading a pdf.
But this is totally beside the point when studying weird machines. The whole
idea is to poke around within the polygot.
[https://twitter.com/travisgoodspeed/status/92539248920853708...](https://twitter.com/travisgoodspeed/status/925392489208537089)

> The latest (pocorgtfo16.pdf) is a polyglot that is valid as a PDF document,
> a ZIP archive, and a Bash script that runs a Python webserver which hosts
> Kaitai Struct’s WebIDE which, allows you to view the file’s own annotated
> bytes ...

~~~
comex
I mean, the polyglot thing was cool the first time, cool the second time, only
slightly less so the third time, and and so on. But by the 16th time, when the
PDF size has blown up to 48MB hosted on a slow server, and I’m watching a
seemingly-endless spinner as my phone tries to download the whole thing over a
poor LTE connection, just so it can throw away all the extra stuff and let me
read the few KB worth of text in the issue… as best as I can, at least, when
(as with all PDFs) their fixed line width is terribly suited for phone
screens, and not all that well suited for _any_ commonly used electronic
display…

…well, I start to think that they could do a better job of showing off their
savvy and old-school-ness by using a plain old HTML page. Maybe without any
CSS - that seems like their style.

------
evanlivingston
Fun zine.

As a side note the acronym POC is widely used in the humanities to mean
"people of color". Combined with 'GTFO', well er, I wasn't sure what I was
going to find upon opening the PDF.

~~~
shaftoe
Funny how different communities use language differently.

The few times I've encountered that usage of PoC, it took me a minute to
figure out that we weren't talking about proof of concepts having unique
challenges.

------
beardicus
Slow going 48mb PDF. Mirrors:

[https://nyc3.digitaloceanspaces.com/example-
name/pocorgtfo16...](https://nyc3.digitaloceanspaces.com/example-
name/pocorgtfo16.pdf)
[http://openwall.info/wiki/_media/people/solar/pocorgtfo16.pd...](http://openwall.info/wiki/_media/people/solar/pocorgtfo16.pdf)

~~~
imrehg
Or backing up on IPFS:
[https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmeARDNzk5mmMe64aYNHJThMsfF7b5voSFhKh9y...](https://ipfs.io/ipfs/QmeARDNzk5mmMe64aYNHJThMsfF7b5voSFhKh9yQKqwnQA/pocorgtfo16.pdf)

------
ChuckMcM
I find the nostarch press printing[1] which is printed with the same paper as
a bible to be quite fun. An interesting discussion this past weekend about
what I would have thought if I had come across it in the drawer at a hotel.

[1] [https://www.nostarch.com/gtfo](https://www.nostarch.com/gtfo)

~~~
gumby
Hah, I was given one at a conference and did indeed leave it in the drawer!

(chuck you were at that conference; next time you stay in that hotel try to
stay in room 611 and see if it's still there).

------
default-kramer
> Technical Note: This file, pocorgtfo16.pdf, is a polyglot that is valid as a
> PDF document, a ZIP archive, and a Bash script that runs a Python webserver
> which hosts Kaitai Struct’s WebIDE which, allowing you to view the file’s
> own annotated bytes. Ain’t that nifty?

Is this true or a joke?

~~~
gonzoflip
I have not ran it yet, but historically these statements that they make are
true.

~~~
ronjouch
It's true. Couldn't open as ZIP, though, GNOME's Archive Manager refuses it.

~~~
christoph
Same issue in OSX with a couple of Unzip tools. Old fashioned unzip in
terminal worked perfectly though.

